# Claas Rollant 66 issues



## PBroxson (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello y'all! I'm a new member here but I'm an old hand at baling. I bought a used Claas Rollant 66 baler 3 years ago...just about the time the drought hit hard here. However, we've had some good rains this year and we're growing some good grass! But, my baler is beginning to need the things that balers need over time and I'm trying to hit it all to line it out. So far, I've replaced both main chains and i'm ordering the chain for the pickup tomorrow. I replaced the pressure guage and several parts on the pickup. My problem is, the pressure guage will bump up when I close the chamber, but it won't read as I'm baling along. I'm having to guess how much hay is in the chamber my listening to the baler and the tractor. The problem is, sometimes when I'm guessing, I guess wrong. Too much hay, things break. Too little hay, the bale is loose. Can anyone offer any suggestions? I would really appreciate some help on this. I love the baler, but I need to get that guage going! Thanks y'all!


----------



## rdbigfarmboy (Jul 11, 2010)

Sounds like the tractor valve may not be closing.


----------

